# Soup, anyone?



## Ingélou

Do you like soup? Or would you always take the other starter option?
Are you a broth person - or do you like consommé better?
I'd love to know your views on this vital matter!

You can vote for more than one option, by the way.

:tiphat: Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Pugg

Onion soup , with a lot of cheese on top :clap:


----------



## Ingélou

I love chicken soup - but it has to be thick & creamy, & it seems it can't be without gluten. 
So I've voted for tomato, and also for lentil - in our house, it's often 'lentil & bacon', which is delicious.


----------



## Taggart

I grew up on soup, usually home made. The beauty of it was that you could have a cheap filling meal using a shin bone and some barley, lentils, carrots and leeks or a ham soup with lentils and carrots and a knuckle of ham. Nowadays, it all seems to come in tins and you pay more for a tin for two than you would for a pot of soup that would feed four or five people for two days.


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> I grew up on soup, usually home made. The beauty of it was that you could have a cheap filling meal using a shin bone and some barley, lentils, carrots and leeks or a ham soup with lentils and carrots and a knuckle of ham. Nowadays, it all seems to come in tins and you pay more for a tin for two than you would for a pot of soup that would feed four or five people for two days.


I don't usually quote posts in full, however in this case it's almost word for word what I was planning to write. Really, I thought _"someone will get close to the recipe(s) but will spoil it by including split peas..."_


----------



## elgar's ghost

I love soup but can never understand what the big deal is about tomato soup (at least in the UK) - it's BORING! I like mushroom soup the most.


----------



## Art Rock

Dutch pea soup or brown bean soup - a hefty winter dish rather than a dinner starter. Other soups do not interest me at all.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Dutch pea soup or brown bean soup - a hefty winter dish rather than a dinner starter. Other soups do not interest me at all.


This is very Dutch


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Soup is super - hahaha!

I love many types of soup. Hot or cold. Thick or thin. Simple or complicated. Many ingredients or few.

One of my favourites is _chlodnik litewski_ - a chilled beetroot and sour cream soup from Poland that is wonderful on a hot, sunny day - its a beautiful bright pink colour.

Another favourite is sorrel soup - I have a bucket of sorrel growing in the garden just to make this (and I'll also have a bucket of nettles next year for nettle soup!)

Salmon head soup is another favourite - you used to be able to get fish heads for nothing at the fishmongers, but now you have to pay for them. They make a great soup

Oh .... I could go on about soup indefinitely - I bet I could make a different soup every day of the year


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> I don't usually quote posts in full, however in this case it's almost word for word what I was planning to write. Really, I thought _"someone will get close to the recipe(s) but will spoil it by including split peas..."_


a) Thanks :tiphat: b) what sort of bampot would put split peas in soup?


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> a) Thanks :tiphat: b) what sort of bampot would put split peas in soup?


In my country they do that , it's called *erwtensoep* :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Taggart said:


> what sort of bampot would put split peas in soup?


I would - in many types of soup :lol:

Yellow split peas, any vegetables you like, ginger, cumin, paprika, (and any other herbs and spices you fancy) with water and boil away for a couple of hours before blending. You know you have it 'right' when the spoon stands up in it


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Headphone Hermit said:


> I bet I could make a different soup every day of the year


and about two months would be taken up by those with split peas in - hahaha!


----------



## ptr

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees, I eat soup at least trice a week, often for lunch! Swedish Yellow Pea-soup almost every Thursday (with home made mustard and "Punsch", followed by thin pancakes and jam), wild mushroom soups (chanterelles or porchini), various fish soups, shrimp soup, Thai soup, Borscht after my Grandmothers recipe, French Onion Soup, Various Vegetable soups (with and without meats), "Nikkaluoktasoppa" (Cabbage and minced meat), Kajpsoppa (Wild Garlicy leeks) to skim the top of the soup pot! 

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like the standards, like vegetable and chicken noodle. Lentil is good also. 

What I've recently gotten back into is tomato soup. After a long aversion, I rediscovered it after my wife blended roasted bell peppers in it.


----------



## SuperTonic

I like soup when the weather is cold. My favorite is tortilla soup. It's a spicy soup with chicken, cheese and strips of tortilla. I also enjoy French onion. And when I'm feeling a bit under the weather, there is nothing more comforting than chicken soup.


----------



## hpowders

I never seek soup, but when it is served to me I'm usually delighted. I shun cream-based soups.


----------



## clavichorder

My favorite is probably the greek Avgolemono soup. All I know is that it has rice and lemons in it, and is incredible. It can be done very well, or it can be just okay. My favorite restaurant that made the best Avgolemono closed a year ago... 

Secondary are beef Pho(vietnamese rice noodle soup), and Lamb in Herb Soup(Chinese soup that I can only find at this one restaurant, very tasty, literally a hunk of lamb in this herby broth), and a good Faki(lentil soup).


----------



## GreenMamba

Black Bean soup, especially the spicy Caribbean kind.

Curried soups are great as well (usually vegetable soups).

Italian Wedding soup.

Miso soup

Clam Chowder!!

Potato-Leek soup, although not so much cold (Vichychoisse)

Oh, my absolute favorite is probably *Hot and Sour Soup*.

There are so many good soups.


----------



## BaronScarpia

Headphone Hermit said:


> I bet I could make a different soup every day of the year


I've got a book called something like Soup for Every Day - 365 delicious recipes, organised by month!

I happen to be eating a bowl of lentil soup right now, actually. But my favourite is PARSNIP soup.


----------



## brotagonist

While I like all kinds of soup, I rarely have them as the stater option, as I like to have a salad of fresh greens to start my meal.

For me, soups are an entire meal. I especially enjoy them in the summertime, as I find that the broth helps me rehydrate. Also, I am often less ravenous in the summertime, so a soup is a nutritious option. I also like a soup as a tide-me-over between meals at any time of year. It goes well with my homemade bread (made every week or so in my bread machine; I used to knead the bread dough by hand and bake it in the oven, but I find it unnecessary to heat up the oven and the entire apartment, just for one loaf). In the cooler months, I make the soup less brothy by adding lentils or split peas (Erbsensuppe, a German specialty). I also love cream soups: cream of cauliflower, cream of broccoli, cream of watercress, etc.

I rarely have soups in restaurants, due to the unpalatable quantities of salt used. I find that my mouth burns from the salt and my body retains massive amounts of water for up to two days afterwards from the ridiculous quantities of salt added. Also, canned/packaged soups are not very good, either, from the salt perspective. Even a natural/organic brand, Amy's, which I have a can of right here in the house, contains 25% of a person's daily sodium intake for a single serving, and they consider a single serving to be one half of this small can. What normal man (even many a woman or child) would eat only a half can (a small bowl) as a meal? I eat the whole can as one meal or snack, which means I have taken in 50% of my daily salt allotment (and I am not used to salt in my diet, as I don't salt anything, since most vegetables, cheeses, tomato sauces, etc., all already contain adequate amounts of sodium).

I also like soups from a practical standpoint, since I just slice vegetables, add barley or potatoes, herbs, spices, water or cream, and voilà: Eintopf. It's all in one pot and I don't have a mass of dishes to wash.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am not sure what to call this, but it is a soupy thing. Here is the recipe:

1 cup dry elbow noodles
1 bag frozen peas, corn, carrots mix
1 bag whole grain goldfish crackers
1 jar of spaghetti sauce (some varieties work better than others, Kroger brand tomato basil is pretty good for this)

Cook the noodles for 5 minutes, add the frozen veges and cook an additional 5 minutes, drain off water leaving about a cup of water still in the pot. Add jar spaghetti sauce, stir and serve on a platter.

Each individual then can pour on goldfish crackers and I like to add some hot sauce to perk it up a bit.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> I grew up on soup, usually home made. The beauty of it was that you could have a cheap filling meal using a shin bone and some barley, lentils, carrots and leeks or a ham soup with lentils and carrots and a knuckle of ham. Nowadays, it all seems to come in tins and you pay more for a tin for two than you would for a pot of soup that would feed four or five people for two days.


You have that "spy who came in from the cold" look. First thing you'd do is have a nice piping hot bowl of soup, a reward for a job well done, back on safe ground.


----------



## hpowders

Vegetable soup, yes!!! The more fresh vegetables, the better. Mother was right. It IS good for me!!!


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> While I like all kinds of soup, I rarely have them as the stater option, as I like to have a salad of fresh greens to start my meal.
> 
> For me, soups are an entire meal. I especially enjoy them in the summertime, as I find that the broth helps me rehydrate. Also, I am often less ravenous in the summertime, so a soup is a nutritious option. I also like a soup as a tide-me-over between meals at any time of year. It goes well with my homemade bread (made every week or so in my bread machine; I used to knead the bread dough by hand and bake it in the oven, but I find it unnecessary to heat up the oven and the entire apartment, just for one loaf). In the cooler months, I make the soup less brothy by adding lentils or split peas (Erbsensuppe, a German specialty). I also love cream soups: cream of cauliflower, cream of broccoli, cream of watercress, etc.
> 
> I rarely have soups in restaurants, due to the unpalatable quantities of salt used. I find that my mouth burns from the salt and my body retains massive amounts of water for up to two days afterwards from the ridiculous quantities of salt added. Also, canned/packaged soups are not very good, either, from the salt perspective. Even a natural/organic brand, Amy's, which I have a can of right here in the house, contains 25% of a person's daily sodium intake for a single serving, and they consider a single serving to be one half of this small can. What normal man (even many a woman or child) would eat only a half can (a small bowl) as a meal? I eat the whole can as one meal or snack, which means I have taken in 50% of my daily salt allotment (and I am not used to salt in my diet, as I don't salt anything, since most vegetables, cheeses, tomato sauces, etc., all already contain adequate amounts of sodium).
> 
> I also like soups from a practical standpoint, since I just slice vegetables, add barley or potatoes, herbs, spices, water or cream, and voilà: Eintopf. It's all in one pot and I don't have a mass of dishes to wash.


Your avatar shows you to be quite healthy looking.


----------



## Badinerie

In the winter my favourite it Mulligatawny. Any time a good Minestrone of course! but my all time favourite Is Heinz Tomato soup I add a little water or milk to it though as its too thick . Sometimes if Im realy hungry I boil up some Short Cut Macaroni and add it. 
Heaven!


----------



## hpowders

Yes! Yes! Mulligatawny and Minestrone are wonderful!!!

I believe the former was the soup George Costanza swooned over from the soup Nazi on "Seinfeld".


----------



## Posie

Potato soup is the best, specially Potato Leek! ...and Butternut Squash.


----------



## hpowders

marinasabina said:


> Potato soup is the best, specially Potato Leek! ...and Butternut Squash.


Yes. Potato soup is fine too!!! So is butternut squash!!


----------



## Krummhorn

Chicken Noodle and Minestrone are my favourites. Especially on a dreary cool day.


----------



## senza sordino

I usually make my own soup because canned soup from the store is too salty for me. I just made some pea and bacon soup, which was a bit too salty (even I get my own recipes wrong sometimes), and last week I made butternut squash, which was better. My father is the king of soup making, and his roasted red bell pepper soup is delicious. Alas, I only get to taste his food once a month or so.


----------



## samurai

Cream of Mushroom soup, although I normally can't stand looking at--let alone even thinking about--eating a mushroom. This affinity for the soup began during my two weeks in a physical rehab center where I went after my back surgery in August. To my immense surprise--after trying a sip or two of it--I found that I had acquired a new favorite!


----------



## Pugg

Other - give details, have the lead with near 56% :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

I checked my favorites of those offered, but also like tomato basil, clam chowder, and cream of mushroom (with chunks of mushroom of course). Gazpacho's generally good too.

Also need to mention by wife's borscht, exceedingly rich with beetroot, cabbage, onions, beef, and various seasonings. Add a dollop -- more than a dollop -- of sour cream, serve with baguettes for dipping. That's a meal!

Finished the latest pot yesterday. It gets better as it sits.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> Your avatar shows you to be quite healthy looking.


soup used to make my hair grow luxurianltly and darkly ... the proces has faltered somewhat in the last ten years, yet the soups remain the same :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


> I checked my favorites of those offered, but also like tomato basil, clam chowder, and cream of mushroom (with chunks of mushroom of course). Gazpacho's generally good too.
> 
> Also need to mention by wife's borscht, exceedingly rich with beetroot, cabbage, onions, beef, and various seasonings. Add a dollop -- more than a dollop -- of sour cream, serve with baguettes for dipping. That's a meal!
> 
> Finished the latest pot yesterday. It gets better as it sits.


We could eat together quite happily

as an aside, I have been very surprised that borsch in Poland has all the vegetables taken out of it before serving (and not with sour cream) - it is drunk from a soup cup as a thin soup before and during the meal, maybe with small dumplings in it


----------



## Giordano

I like Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese, & Korean soups -- just about all of them, so varied & so tasty.


----------



## mirepoix

It was preying on my mind all day yesterday... Madam will be popping out during a break at work (who said her job was glamorous?) in order to go to the butcher and the greengrocer for the remaining ingredients, then when she gets home we'll get the soup on.


----------



## TxllxT

In Moravia (East part of the Czech Republic) there is a _sauerkraut_ soup, that may vary in taste from sour (_sauer_) to goulash. We love it!










Another favourite of ours is Borscht - Борщ, which is probably one of the most healthy soups (red beet being the main ingredient)


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> Cream of Mushroom soup, although I normally can't stand looking at--let alone even thinking about--eating a mushroom. This affinity for the soup began during my two weeks in a physical rehab center where I went after my back surgery in August. To my immense surprise--after trying a sip or two of it--I found that I had acquired a new favorite!


Mushrooms? Who eats them? Woodstock forever!!!!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

mirepoix said:


> It was preying on my mind all day yesterday... Madam will be popping out during a break at work (who said her job was glamorous?) in order to go to the butcher and the greengrocer for the remaining ingredients, then when she gets home we'll get the soup on.
> View attachment 54085


Ingelou and Taggart 'like' this - they must have clearer eyesight than mine or stronger stomachs - it doesn't look as if it will be edible to me 

What is it?


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ it is a plastic container of red lentils. Below is a bag of carrots and to the right a package of barley.


----------



## Tristan

I love all kinds of soups. Lentil soup is one of my favorites, but I also love minestrone and any soup with pasta or noodles in it 

My favorite soup of all is probably pasta e fagioli (a.k.a. "pasta fazool"). Especially when home-made by my Italian relatives


----------



## Vaneyes

Other: Chinese soup, with noodles, shrimp or chicken or pork, broccoli, sliced carrots, mushrooms. I add some Tabasco sauce.:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Headphone Hermit said:


> Ingelou and Taggart 'like' this - they must have clearer eyesight than mine or stronger stomachs - it doesn't look as if it will be edible to me
> 
> What is it?


Anyone who eats haggis (a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and simmered) has a strong stomach. I've hidden the details in case anybody is squeamish. Highlight the part in brackets to find out.

It's not so much eyesight as familiarity - as my mother would say - sticks to your ribs!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I never seek soup, but when it is served to me I'm usually delighted. I *shun* cream-based soups.


Shunning is not necessary. Just politely say, "Get that crap away from me."


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Shunning is not necessary. Just politely say, "Get that crap away from me."


I have done that. As I'm maturing, I am trying to tone down my act a bit.


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> ^^^ it is a plastic container of red lentils. Below is a bag of carrots and to the right a package of barley.


I see where Monsieur L'Ermite is coming from, though. I clicked to enlarge your photo and studied it carefully before I 'liked' it. At first glance, it looked like brains laid out in a heap!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I have done that. As I'm maturing, I am trying to *tone down* my act a bit.


The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ sadly, not enough brains in our home to leave them casually laid out.


----------



## mirepoix

Vaneyes said:


> Shunning is not necessary. Just politely say, "Get that crap away from me."


Alternatively, he could request that they should _"pith off"_.


----------



## hpowders

Careful now. This is delicately approaching a word play on pithy that is rather delicate.


----------



## Jos

Onionsoup after a winters walk ! I make it with my daughter in industrial quantities. It holds well in the freezer.

I know a nice gourmet one involving oranges, mustard and mushrooms and a bit of cream. Impress the dinerguests without resorting to Jamie Oli 

And when down with a nasty cold, some Jewish peneciline usually does the trick (and a double cognac and a good nights sleep)

Yeah, i like soup !


----------



## clara s

mushroom soup, chicken soup, tomato soup, 

fish soup, veal soup, pasta soup,

asparagus soup, etc etc etc

but lentils is not soup, they are food hahaha


----------



## clara s

Jos said:


> Onionsoup after a winters walk ! I make it with my daughter in industrial quantities. It holds well in the freezer.
> 
> I know a nice gourmet one involving oranges, mustard and mushrooms and a bit of cream. Impress the dinerguests without resorting to Jamie Oli
> 
> And when down with a nasty cold, some Jewish peneciline usually does the trick (and a double cognac and a good nights sleep)
> 
> Yeah, i like soup !


please provide the recipe

i have a dinner party next week, and I want a nice starter


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> mushroom soup, chicken soup, tomato soup,
> 
> fish soup, veal soup, pasta soup,
> 
> asparagus soup, etc etc etc
> 
> but lentils is not soup, they are food hahaha


Free verse, gave it a *Like*.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Free verse, gave it a *Like*.


I can do better

blank verses, rondeau, haiku 
etc etc etc


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Taggart said:


> Anyone who eats haggis has a strong stomach - as my mother would say - sticks to your ribs!


Good stuff, haggis - with neeps and tatties, of course, but soup from haggis?  That's a new one for me


----------



## Ingélou

Headphone Hermit said:


> Good stuff, haggis - with neeps and tatties, of course, but soup from haggis?  That's a new one for me


I think Taggart was just doing his usual thing by claiming that Scots are Supermen.


----------



## Crudblud

Leek and potato soup is a staple in this house, owing to our yearly bumper crop of the two main ingredients. With fresh herbs and a few slices of home made bread it's a real winner.


----------



## violadude

I mostly eat Asian soups and more specifically, I am most familiar with the variety of Thai soups (but I think everyone on here knows that about me already).

There's Tom Yum soup which is sort of the standard soup of central Thailand. It's herby and tangy and full of flavor. It comes in a creamy or clear variety and is usually accompanied by prawns (Tom Yum Goong) or Chicken (Tom Yum Gai).









Then there's Tom Kha soup, which has a similar flavor to Tom Yum soup but instead of water as the carrier of the broth it's coconut milk. The galangal flavor usually stands out more in Tom Kha. It is almost always with chicken (Tom Kha Gai), I'm not sure if they make it any other way.









Then there's Tom Saap, which is the main soup of the North Eastern region of Thailand. It has some similar flavors to Tom Yum but it's even brighter and tangier and a little more intense and I don't think it has a creamy variety. It usually has soft bone pork in it (so you eat the bones along with the meat).









Then there's one of my personal favorites, Gaeng Som. Gaeng Som is a Southern Thai soup that has a very different flavor from your typical soup in Thailand. It's hard to explain but it's sour and turmeric-y and a little bit fishy. It's also very spicy. It has a fiery explode in your mouth kind of flavor. Usually it has fish and either bamboo shoots or pineapple in it.









Then there's Gaeng Om. Gaeng Om, not to be confused with Gaeng Som is another Northeastern dish and this one is really hard to explain the flavor. Basically they have some herbs that they boil for hours and hours until they melt and become part of the broth. I'm not sure what herbs they use though because it's probably one of the most unusual flavors I've ever tasted. Someone once told me it had a dill flavor, which I think is kind of accurate. But it's a warm dill flavor, it doesn't taste like pickles. It often contains pork innards, usually liver.









(to be continued)


----------



## violadude

Then there's Yenta Fo (or Yenta 4 as it's literally sometimes written). This is a soup that may confuse and turn off some people because the broth is a bright pink color. It's a soy bean based soup that has an interesting flavor that I can't quite describe. But it's yummy.









Then there's Kuay Teow Reua, which means Boat Noodle Soup. This is a really delicious soup that comes in a pork or beef version. The broth contains a dab of of pork blood and the flavor is pretty meaty and also a little five spice-y









Then there's the funniest soup, called Tom Super. This soup is a little bit like a cross between Tom Yum and Tom Saap. It's not quite as bright as Tom Saap and not quite as herby and complex as Tom Yum but the catch with this soup is that it contains chicken feet!









So ya, those are all the Thai soups I like. And then I like other Asian soups too like Vietnamese Pho, Japanese beef udon, Korean Kimchi Jjigae and sundubu Jjigae and Chinese Szechuan boiled fish soup. But I don't know as much about those kinds.

I haven't tried many western soups except for my moms chicken noodle soup and minestrone. I don't think I have a pallette geared toward vegetable based broths so I probably wouldn't like stuff like pea soup. I would like to try French Onion soup sometime.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Brilliant posts, violadude - my mouth is watering!


----------



## Jos

clara s said:


> please provide the recipe
> 
> i have a dinner party next week, and I want a nice starter


Clara S, here we go
View attachment 54173


Soft fry two cloves of chopped garlic in a somewhat generous dollop of butter.
Ad a spoonful of white flour and stir. Make sure the flour is cooked, so it looses the floury taste, but dont brown it. It is basically a white roux.
Ad stock (bouillon) that you have made earlier or use cubes and lie to the guests. Let simmer for a bit.

Squeeze a large orange and add to the soup, together with a tablespoon of mustard. I wouldn't use grey Poupon or English as it is a bit sharp for this purpose. Pick a nice mild one, I use "Groninger". Taste for salt and pepper, mustard and orange and make adjustments to your liking. Then put in some cream. The soup should be smooth like velvet.

Ad mushrooms, Shi Take or cantharel or self-picked (they are in season now, it may be advisable to take a mycological handbook with you, in case you want to give another dinnerparty...). Chop them in stripes and add them to the soup a few minutes before serving, a bit of bite is nice. Don't overcook, they get rubbery. You could also quickly fry them with a bit of garlic before they go in.

Hope you'll have a nice evening.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## clara s

Jos said:


> Clara S, here we go
> View attachment 54173
> 
> 
> Soft fry two cloves of chopped garlic in a somewhat generous dollop of butter.
> Ad a spoonful of white flour and stir. Make sure the flour is cooked, so it looses the floury taste, but dont brown it. It is basically a white roux.
> Ad stock (bouillon) that you have made earlier or use cubes and lie to the guests. Let simmer for a bit.
> 
> Squeeze a large orange and add to the soup, together with a tablespoon of mustard. I wouldn't use grey Poupon or English as it is a bit sharp for this purpose. Pick a nice mild one, I use "Groninger". Taste for salt and pepper, mustard and orange and make adjustments to your liking. Then put in some cream. The soup should be smooth like velvet.
> 
> Ad mushrooms, Shi Take or cantharel or self-picked (they are in season now, it may be advisable to take a mycological handbook with you, in case you want to give another dinnerparty...). Chop them in stripes and add them to the soup a few minutes before serving, a bit of bite is nice. Don't overcook, they get rubbery. You could also quickly fry them with a bit of garlic before they go in.
> 
> Hope you'll have a nice evening.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


oh thanks a lot, very "aristocratic" soup

I will try it

some observations

1. I never eat garlic, so I will have just butter and flour in it

2. I will lie to the guests, because I will use chicken cubes

3. of course I want to give another party, but maybe not with the same guests hahaha
self picked mushrooms huh?


----------



## Jos

clara s said:


> 1. I never eat garlic, so I will have just butter and flour in it


Wow, never garlic !! It's good for you. Not so good for post-dinner snogging....

Anyways, use a very finely chopped springonion instead, or, indeed, just the roux as a basis.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Radames

Mulligatawny. As long as it's thick. I used to make my own version of it.


----------



## trazom

I didn't appreciate soup until I was hungry because I skipped breakfast before class, and was cold from the rainstorm, which doesn't happen very often in southern California, and they were serving tomato basil soup with turkey sandwiches at my dorm cafeteria. It was amazing; their tomato soup was more of an orange-red in color and creamier than the kind Cambell serves, so I assume it simply had more fat in it, but it was so good. I still get cravings for it.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm not very familiar with soups, but this is one area where I'd really like to improve. Just discovered a great new soup restaurant in Helsinki, I think I'll visit it again many times. They had some Russian, very salty soup with pickled cucumbers ("seljanka", I think?), apple and beet root soup, etc. 

What I like about soup is that the flavour is omnipresent. All flavours are everywhere, at the same time, creating a great harmony. I'm a curry guy above all, so that sort of thing appeals to me.


----------



## KenOC

Comfort food: Grilled cheese sandwich and a decent tomato soup.


----------



## ptr

I've been day caring a friends dog for the last week and this morning we took a walk in the forest and found/picked a basket full of (familiar) mushrooms (Chanterelles (Kantareller), Porcini (KarlJohan), Saffron Milkcap's (Tallblodriska) and "Horns of plenty" (Svart trumpetsvamp), English names from wikipedia), so I'll be cooking up some Chanterelle & Porcini soup for lunch, woff! 

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

I'd never dare pick mushrooms in the wild myself, but it sounds delicious.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> I've been day caring a friends dog for the last week and this morning_ we took a walk in the forest _and found/picked a basket full of (familiar) mushrooms (Chanterelles (Kantareller), Porcini (KarlJohan), Saffron Milkcap's (Tallblodriska) and "Horns of plenty" (Svart trumpetsvamp), English names from wikipedia), so I'll be cooking up some Chanterelle & Porcini soup for lunch, woff!
> 
> /ptr


You may be my only hope! Did you see a girl dressed like a boy who answers to the name of Hansel?


----------



## ptr

Ingélou said:


> I'd never dare pick mushrooms in the wild myself, but it sounds delicious.


Why, its not that hard or difficult (or even hazardous) if You go for species that You are familiar with. I always carry a pocket size mushroom guide in my pocket, very good if You find something unfamiliar! Also, if You like mushroom, taking a mycology course (usually a one day excursion) is time and fee well spent! (In Sweden "Hushållningssälskapet" (apr. like RASC in the Uk) have a Mycology Guide in almost every county, and these arrange Mushroom excursion and courses and in the fall special "identify that mushroom" events!)

/ptr


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> You may be my only hope! Did you see a girl dressed like a boy who answers to the name of Hansel?


Yes, just after having eaten one of these pretty mushies!









lalalala!

/ptr


----------



## Jos

#72
Ingelou, buy a good book with lots of pictures and take someone who knows a bit about it on your first "hunt".
A nice autumn walk and coming home with a basket of mushrooms is really wonderful.
They are very tasty, earthy. Great in an omelette, soup or simply fried with some salt and pepper and maybe some garlic on toast.
A caveat: when in doubt, leave them where they are. There are a few that are mortally poisonous, in my book they are illustrated with large skulls next to them. But there are many more that can make you very sick.
Avoid this one at all costs:
View attachment 54539

And there are those that play strange tricks on the mind, but we'll come to that in another thread
Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders

I have wild mushrooms growing on my lawn all the time.

Saving them for the taxman.


----------



## Ingélou

No, no, no, I'm too scared - there was a case a few years ago of a couple in Scotland, and the husband picked what he thought were choice mushrooms for his hosts & cooked them. All of them became seriously ill and were left with damaged kidneys. He had a mushroom guide in the kitchen too, but he made a mistake... 

PS - I think it may have been this case: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...holas-Evans-killed-family-wild-mushrooms.html
Taggart points out that 'there was a book on the table but they never looked at it...'


----------



## hpowders

Yes, perhaps a cream of wild mushroom soup for the tax collector or an omelette...


----------



## KenOC

Read the sad tale of Johann Schobert, composer and friend of the Mozart family, who loved mushrooms all too well. "Schobert died in Paris, along with his wife, one of their children, a maidservant and four acquaintances, after insisting that certain poisonous mushrooms were edible."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Schobert


----------



## hpowders

I went to Red Lobster, a popular seafood restaurant chain in the USA, and was looking forward to getting a cup of lobster bisque....but I forgot to order it.


----------



## Jos

^^






While on the subject of bisque; curious how Seinfeldquotes get stuck in the mind......


----------



## omega

Fish soup

or

Winter Squash soup, with chestnut and - if you have some - foie gras chips.
Damn, this makes me hungry...


----------



## Jos

View attachment 55423


Onionsoup in the making. Told you i do them in industrial quantities....

Poulenc's Gloria in the background. For some reason I always play vocal music when cooking. Must ask the therapist what that means...


----------



## ArtMusic

I like chicken soup, vegetable soup, both - chicken & vegetable soup.

I have never had "up market" soups like seafood bisque before or anything like that though.


----------



## georgedelorean

Chicken noodle with wide noodles, tomato to dip grilled cheese sandwiches in, clam chowder, tomato and basil, lobster bisque, and Wisconsin cheese are my tops.


----------



## Judith

Chicken noodle soup with dumplings. Known as "jewish penicillin" as soothing when not well . Traditional for Sabbath on Friday nights followed by chicken dinner.


----------



## hpowders

I like black bean soup, filling and healthy. A bakery near me makes a delicious version for take out.

Also green pea soup-easy to make-let frozen peas warm to room temperature, then put in a food processor with a bit of salt.

Delicious and nutritious.


----------



## Mal

A soup best avoided is Late Karajan.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

French onion soup. If well made, it's nectar of the gods.


----------



## Dr Johnson

"Beautiful soup, so rich and green, 
Waiting in a hot tureen!"


----------



## ldiat

Taggart said:


> Anyone who eats haggis (a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and simmered) has a strong stomach. I've hidden the details in case anybody is squeamish. Highlight the part in brackets to find out.
> 
> It's not so much eyesight as familiarity - as my mother would say - sticks to your ribs!


yes i will eat haggis with the scotch also!


----------



## ldiat

i have made all the soups mention. plus some not mention. but here is one that is easy and very good. many people ask for the recipe. make some tomato soup. either home made or store bought. chop 3 green peppers, 2-3 cloves garlic 1 nice size onion. cook on the side 1 cup rice hold on the side. will use last. now then saute about a pound of ground beef with the onions, peppers and garlic when the meat and the peppers etc are soft and cooked drain the grease off if there is any. now mix the ground meat mixture and the rice with the tomato soup. and some double cream to cream it out. watch it does't stick so stir often till hot STUFFED PEPPER SOUP.


----------



## ldiat

for the member who wants to know the big deal about tomato soup, try adding cheddar cheese to make tomato cheddar. a good amount so it meltS through the soup. and then add some ground meat top with croutons and have CHEESE BURGER soup. or just add some sauteed spinach with some pasta and have TOMATO FLORENTINE.


----------



## ldiat

now what member know how to make CONSOMME'? as they say "clear as tea"
here is one to look up "mulligatawny". and how about that turtle soup?? and for a few hearty try wedding soup-pasta fagioli-greens and beans. and now a popular one Loaded baked potato soup. this one is a challenge. and one more vichyssoise. created by my hero and forum name


----------



## Annied

I usually make my own soup by heating some olive oil in a pot, into which I lob any left over vegetables along with chopped onions, a rasher of smoked streaky bacon and some chopped lovage (or celery salt if lovage is out of season), adding some water and stock and leaving it to simmer for 20 minutes. I then liquidise it and add some double cream just before I serve it. It beats anything shop bought as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Becca

There are few more frustrating things in a restaurant than having the waiter ask "soup or salad" ... and not tell you what the soups are. It is almost as bad as bad as seeing "fish" on a menu item, but no mention of what kind of fish.

As to favourites, split pea and french onion ... there is something about that combination of peas and onions


----------



## ldiat

Annied said:


> I usually make my own soup by heating some olive oil in a pot, into which I lob any left over vegetables along with chopped onions, a rasher of smoked streaky bacon and some chopped lovage (or celery salt if lovage is out of season), adding some water and stock and leaving it to simmer for 20 minutes. I then liquidise it and add some double cream just before I serve it. It beats anything shop bought as far as I'm concerned.


liquidise now sir this is a new cooking term i have not seen. and it means???


----------



## ldiat

Becca said:


> There are few more frustrating things in a restaurant than having the waiter ask "soup or salad" ... and not tell you what the soups are. It is almost as bad as bad as seeing "fish" on a menu item, but no mention of what kind of fish.
> 
> As to favourites, split pea and french onion ... there is something about that combination of peas and onions


one should try YELLOW SPLIT PEAS. very good


----------



## KenOC

My wife made some exemplary carrot soup a couple of days ago. It was tremendous! I didn't use crackers or anything in it.

I'll ask her recipe, which she said was simple, and post it.


----------



## ArtMusic

Chicken soup is the best with vegetables or something simple. Pure and simple.


----------



## Annied

ldiat said:


> liquidise now sir this is a new cooking term i have not seen. and it means???


To turn into liquid.


----------



## ldiat

Annied said:


> To turn into liquid.


ok thanks. never knew this one...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In a minute I'll make some fish soup. I'm a real carnivore but love fish soup!


----------



## KenOC

I mentioned my wife's carrot soup, which was fabulous. She got the recipe from TV and it's ultra-simple. Peel a large carrot and cut into four sections of approx. equal volume. Microwave for five minutes. Drop into a blender with one cup of milk, salt, and pepper. Blend. That's it. Serve as-is or microwave a bit to make it hotter.


----------

